# Privacy hedge



## JBlink (Mar 30, 2015)

I just installed my first two packages this last weekend, and I am worried that I chose a bad location.

I live in a subdivision on ~1/3 of an acre that's largely surrounded by tall trees. The location I picked is about 10-15 feet from my property line pointing towards the southeast (and pointing towards the neighbor's side yard), in one of the few places in my yard that gets morning sun and summer afternoon sun until ~2pm and isn't also right next to the driveway where young kids play, ride bikes, etc. The area in front of the hives will be clear of people, but the neighbors do have a yard service that regularly comes by on riding mowers and leaf blowers.

Since getting the hives up and watching how the bees come and go, I'm worried this could be a problem. I'd like to get some bushes / shrubs / trees / or something that would be fairly thick and maybe 4-5 ft tall to go around the hives as a kind of privacy hedge. Even a fence, if that would work better. Would something like this help?

Any thoughts? Should I just move the hives farther back from the property line into an area that's more shaded? 

Thanks!


----------



## jfmcree (Mar 10, 2014)

10 Feet from the property line and flying at the neighbor's property is almost guaranteed to impinge on their right to quiet enjoyment of their property. It might not be bad in the Spring as the bees probably won't be very defensive, but they will become much more defensive after the Summer Solstice.

The lawn mower at 10 feet away is probably too close, but might be OK if they are just zipping past. The biggest risk you would have is the person pushing the mower is allergic to bees and is stung. I wouldn't chance it. You might want to invest in beekeeping insurance if you are going to keep the current configuration. Someone could make an arguement that what you are doing is negligent and cite your BeeSource posting as evidence you were aware of the risk. [Note: I am not a lawyer!]

Planting a 4 to 6 foot hedge is a good idea if you can force their flight path high over the neighbors. There are many evergreen hedges and small trees. Examples: privet, arbor vitae.

Turning the hive around so the flight path is over the bulk of your property combined with the hedge as a screen along the neighbor's property is probably a better idea. It might protect against a bit against the neighbor kids' ball coming over under the hive and the kids reaching for it.

Jim.


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

A fence would help as well. One of the trellis type fences would still allow good air, but the bee would fly up and over it, therefore raising their flight path. Could you turn them around and point them towards your property? The sun would still be hitting them, just not maybe on the entrance, but that would be ok, it'll still warm the woodenware. You might also offer to do the mowing for your neighbor yourself in that particular area. 
If you have the area to move them to another part of the property that is safer I would, despite the shade. It isn't ideal, but constantly worrying about the impact to others won't be either.


----------



## JBlink (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you both for the replies. I really do not want to be a bad bee neighbor!

I'm thinking that I will move my hives back into my yard a bit more and turn them around so they are facing roughly West Southwest (and facing directly at a wooded area where nobody will ever be walking). I took some measurements this morning and the hives are currently ~15 feet from the property line at the closest point, and angled kind of towards the neighbors, so it's about 75-85 feet from the neighbors house. The far side of my property is out as the neighbors on that sides have smalls kids and a dog (we have kids and dogs too).

With my new location it will be more like 25-30 feet to the property line (from the side of the back/side of the hives) and facing away from the property line (and an equivalent distance farther from the neighbor's house). The neighbors are pretty much never outside, so for now, it's the yard service I am concerned about as much as anything.

I'm also planning on definitely planting something evergreen along the property line (privet looks nice), and I also really like the idea of a trellis. Double whammy!

Does this sound reasonable? Like I said, I don't want to be impolite as a neighbor, or to give bees a bad name!


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

Much better sounding setup. Point those girls in another direction and you'll have a much better peace of mind.


----------



## jfmcree (Mar 10, 2014)

Those are good ideas. You could also sweeten the deal by offering to share honey with your neighbor.


----------



## AndrewoftheEast (Mar 29, 2015)

My state's (NJ) department of agriculture has some very specific guidelines - what you gotta do if you're within so many feet of your neighbor(if within ten then flyways must be managed), when a fence is required(always?!?), when hives must be registered(always?!?) how close to road you can set up(must be 25 feet or more)... I bet your state is very clear too. The best is never to have complaints from neighbors.


----------

